# lake swimming?



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi all,
we have a place in Oliva and have tried looking for a nice lake around the area or 50k around to take our girls to for picnic and swim when over in May.
Does anyone on here know of any in the area please?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lee25767 said:


> Hi all,
> we have a place in Oliva and have tried looking for a nice lake around the area or 50k around to take our girls to for picnic and swim when over in May.
> Does anyone on here know of any in the area please?


not exactly a lake, but what about here Parque natural Marjal y Font Salada | Ajuntament d'Oliva


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Barranco de Encantada near Planes ( sign posted off the CV 700). There is a large rock pool, fed by a waterfall, which the locals swim in. It has a small 'beach' area too. It may be a bit cold to swim in May, though! There is a nice area for a picnic, nearby, at the Hermita above the village which has picnic tables and a small play area. It has great views over the Beniarres Reservoir


----------



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you for your replies


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lee25767 said:


> Thank you for your replies


just remembered another wonderful place - it's a little outside your 50km radius, but not much

Les Fonts de l'Algar // Las Fuentes del Algar // Algar Waterfalls


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

There are some "lakes" that are used for water supplies and access is forbidden to prevent contamination.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> just remembered another wonderful place - it's a little outside your 50km radius, but not much Les Fonts de l'Algar // Las Fuentes del Algar // Algar Waterfalls


Its's very touristy though....


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

Pou Clar just on the turning to Fontanars on the Ontinyent to Bocairent road is lovely for just this type of day out.


----------



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

Many thanks


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

GallineraGirl said:


> Barranco de Encantada near Planes ( sign posted off the CV 700). There is a large rock pool, fed by a waterfall, which the locals swim in. It has a small 'beach' area too. It may be a bit cold to swim in May, though! There is a nice area for a picnic, nearby, at the Hermita above the village which has picnic tables and a small play area. It has great views over the Beniarres Reservoir


It was more like a tap dripping into a puddle when I visited towards the end of last summer ... the drought has taken its toll!


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

We have had some rain, so it may have more water now. I will report back next time I'm down that way....


----------



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

We are over in first week in fab as got some furniture turning up so hopefully will have a drive over to have a look


----------



## tantocomo (Jan 14, 2015)

The Skipper said:


> It was more like a tap dripping into a puddle when I visited towards the end of last summer ... the drought has taken its toll!


This has been the only problem I have found, otherwise it's a lovely thing to do!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

GallineraGirl said:


> Its's very touristy though....


Yep, we went there once in July and it was heaving. We just got back in the car and drove on


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Piscinas naturales - valencia
Piscinas naturales en Valencia | Love Valencia


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Font Salada, in Oliva, maintains the water temp to 25 degrees all year round, people are swimming every day of the year, it is nicer in Dec/Jan, as it is cold outside and the water is quite warm in comparison, it is medicinal waters, very good for skin problems. The summer months are the worst as it is full every day, but the rest of the year is fantastic, there is a bar that opens all year round and free parking. It is one of the not many thermal waters lake that is free in Spain.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Where do you change?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

GallineraGirl said:


> Where do you change?


The same way as you used to on the beach. You have your cozzy on under your clothes, then afterwards you put a towel around you and shimmy out of your cozzy and shimmy into your underwear and outer-wear


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

or in the toilets.... in the car, although in the winter people takes their bathrobes with them.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks. Will give it a try when there are only a few people around to see me 'shimmying'...


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Just had a swim in Font Salada this morning, it was quite warm and lots of people around. Bliss


----------

